# 03 maxima price question



## hobbes24 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just wondering what an 03 Maxima SE (auto) in near-perfect condition with 200k miles on it would go for on the market? Perfectly stock. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## hobbes24 (Mar 17, 2008)

can anyone appraise thsi?


----------

